# Тула 209. Помогите советом.



## yav110455 (22 Апр 2017)

Подскажите как решить проблему. Баян "Тула 209", пятирядный. Проблема в очень маленьком ходе кнопок крайнего, первого ряда. 2-3 мм. Рычаг , на котором крепится кнопка, соединен с рычагом, на котором находится клапан , твердой пластмассовой или капроновой перемычкой. В рычагах отверстия , в перемычке штыречки, которые вставлены в отверстия. Штыречки фиксируются от выскакивания или выпадения. Вот от длины этих перемычек и зависит подъем кнопок над грифом. Рычаги довольно таки толстые и если варварским методом подгибать, то есть тянуть кнопку вверх, гнется или ломается эта перемычка. Можно менять перемычки на более длинные, но какие, где их взять или чем заменить. Если можно, подскажите идею или кто из практики, как решить эту проблему? Спасибо. Александр.


----------



## dj.sator (22 Апр 2017)

Вообще то подъем регулируется рычагами. Специальными приспособами. Если не трудно скиньте фото правой механики, мне давно уже любопытно как она на этом инструменте выглядит, особенно кинематика 4 и 5 рядов. А то все как то недовольны этой механикой, прям интересно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Апр 2017)

Полагаю, что надо рычаг, где кнопка, заблокировать проставкой перед перемычкой, и регулировать как на всех инструментах. В виде проставок-  клинья или пеньки.


----------



## yav110455 (25 Апр 2017)

Спасибо за ответы. Но сейчас у меня пока нет баяна. Как только появится, сделаю фотки.


----------



## MAN (26 Апр 2017)

yav110455 (22.04.2017, 00:39) писал:


> Подскажите как решить проблему. Баян "Тула 209", пятирядный. Проблема в очень маленьком ходе кнопок крайнего, первого ряда.


 yav110455 (25.04.2017, 23:31) писал:


> Спасибо за ответы. Но сейчас у меня пока нет баяна.


Во даёт тёзка, самого баяна у него пока нет, а проблема с ним уже есть! Как такое может быть?


----------



## avm (26 Апр 2017)

MAN писал:


> yav110455 (22.04.2017, 00:39) писал:Подскажите как решить проблему. Баян "Тула 209", пятирядный. Проблема в очень маленьком ходе кнопок крайнего, первого ряда. yav110455 (25.04.2017, 23:31) писал:Спасибо за ответы. Но сейчас у меня пока нет баяна.
> Во даёт тёзка, самого баяна у него пока нет, а проблема с ним уже есть! Как такое может быть?


Заочно )


----------



## yav110455 (26 Апр 2017)

avm/ писал:


> MAN писал:yav110455 (22.04.2017, 00:39) писал:Подскажите как решить проблему. Баян "Тула 209", пятирядный. Проблема в очень маленьком ходе кнопок крайнего, первого ряда. yav110455 (25.04.2017, 23:31) писал:Спасибо за ответы. Но сейчас у меня пока нет баяна.
> Во даёт тёзка, самого баяна у него пока нет, а проблема с ним уже есть! Как такое может быть?Заочно )


----------



## yav110455 (26 Апр 2017)

Не, баян был и есть. Но я попросил Владимира что ни будь с ним попробовать сделать. Потому как руки мои изготовлены под лопату и молоток, типа кувалды, сам за это дело не решился браться.


----------



## MAN (28 Апр 2017)

yav110455 (26.04.2017, 23:14) писал:


> руки мои изготовлены под лопату и молоток, типа кувалды


Судя по игре это неправда. Впрочем, играть на музыкальных инструментах одно дело, а ремонтировать их - совсем другое, так что опаска регулировать механику самостоятельно вполне понятна и в данном случае у меня лично вызывает только уважение и симпатию.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (28 Май 2017)

dj.sator писал:


> Вообще то подъем регулируется рычагами. Специальными приспособами. Если не трудно скиньте фото правой механики, мне давно уже любопытно как она на этом инструменте выглядит, особенно кинематика 4 и 5 рядов. А то все как то недовольны этой механикой, прям интересно.


Вот у меня баян пятирядная Тула 204 (давно купил по дешёвке) но система думаю такая же как и 209. Рычаги очень хрупкие на сгибах где крепление с осью часто лопаются и клапан при нажатии на клавишу уже не открывается. Прежний хозяин скрепил их на проволоку ( на фото видно), хотел заменить лопнувшие на новые, но когда снял декор решетку понял что слишком долго придётся ковыряться. Да и играть я на нем сейчас не играю, хотя звук сильный, не сравнить конечно с цельнопланочным но не плохой.


----------

